# tripods on sale



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

I saw at Academy in Victoria they had tripods on sale for 36 bucks. I think that they were the 10' just thought I'd pass it on....

Todd


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

southtxhunter said:


> I saw at Academy in Victoria they had tripods on sale for 36 bucks. I think that they were the 10' just thought I'd pass it on....
> 
> Todd


only the tops.....


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Leemo is right. That is for the tops only and the legs are like $100 bucks. If you hunt in S. Texas, you only need the tops. You will be about 5 foot off the ground and that is cheap compared to a ground blind.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What brand? What do you mean, just tops? Anybody got pictures?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> What brand? What do you mean, just tops? Anybody got pictures?


the top part, seat,swivel,outside frame for skirting,.............ahhhhrg, don't have a pic., don't think they would be good for bowhunting, the frame goes all the way around, not an open seat.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Most have frames. Just cut/take off.


----------

